# MI Steelheaders in Trverse City?



## BroJoe (Jul 24, 2014)

Traverse City has a established chapter of the Michigan Steelhead & Salmon Fishermens Associated MSSFA. The TCAS Chapter is on the web under traversecityareasteelheaders.org, go there and check us out. We meet every first Wednesday monthly at the Senior Center 801 Front St Traverse City, next door to the Maritime Academy. Brojoe


----------



## BroJoe (Jul 24, 2014)

There is a Michigan Steelhead & Salmon Fishermen's Association chapter in Traverse City. traversecityareasteelheaders.org formed 1 year ago and doing well, we have around 60 + members and meet the 1st Wednesday of each month at the Senior Center 801 Front St, Traverse City, we host many tournaments, check us out on the innerweb.

Joe Cruzen
TCAS President


----------

